# Gildan Softstyle colour different?



## mezan (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello. Anyone had any encounter any problems with Gildan Softstyle in particular? Theres a slight difference in colour between batches. Is it due to the different fabric batch or it is a mistake make on the printer side? 

Please advise.


----------



## mezan (Dec 3, 2014)

And anyone has this problem with Gildan Premium Cotton?


----------

